# Apple's iWeb is very cool!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Any other Mac fans on the board? Finally got a chance to play with iWeb and it is so easy! I made this cheesy little site in less than a half hour.

http://web.mac.com/baby_alina/iWeb/Gary's Site/Welcome.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats awesome.. Its so clean, which i like ^^

I love all the pictures MacFish :3


----------

